# Austin Powers 3



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes folks Mike Myers is back and has done it again!

I just got back from Seeing Austin Powers 3 in GoldMember and I must say I loved it! I laughed my butt of the entire time (and what was scary was so did my 8 year old)

I was disapointed in the second movie, it seemed dark and all the jokes were the same ones they did in the first movie.

With Austin Powers 3, they start off by doing the same old jokes you would expect however, the characters start talking to the screen and saying "Didn't I do this joke in the last 2 movies?" In one scene Ozzy Osborne and his family make a crack saying something to the effect of "Why do they do the same jokes in every f'ing Austin Powers movie."

The are quick to pass the jokes again because they have too, but then its an all new set of gags that will keep you laughing!

I was really suprised at how much I enjoyed this film, its quality reaches up there and almost supases the Origional Austin Powers Movie.

The way it ended they could do another movie, yet again the could not do another moive as well, if you saw it you know what I mean.

I think it will come down to a case of "lets see how much money this one makes before we decide to do part 4"

If you enjoyed the first movie, you will like this one very much!

WHile it was no academy award winning movie, it was fun nune the less. I give it 4 out of 5 stars!


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

4 out of 5 of those seventies smilies????


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...oh, behave!!!!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Groovy Baby!

One thing about this edition of Austin Powers is they didn''t really go into his swinger lifestyle, the must have figured out by now everyone knows who he is.

A lot of people at my office saw the movie this weekend and everyone liked it!


----------



## Ric (Apr 26, 2002)

I thought it had it's moments (several actually) but then it seemed too disjointed, even for Austin. 1& 2seemed to follow some decent stroryline. 

Also it probably didn't help that a LOUD cackler was right beside my wife and another in front of us. It really detracted from the movie. It's one thing to laugh and even occasionally out loud, but when it registers on the decibel meter, then that is too much.

All in all, I would vote for video and then enjoy thoroughly.$30 bucks for tickets, popcorn and drinks was a little much for this one. IMO


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

saw AP3 today...and laughed liked a silly goose thruout it-...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I thought it was absolutely hilarious, and the scenes with Mini Me were priceless. Some unexpected things happened too. I won't spoil it for people.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i didn't catch the rob lowe cameo tho...but i always suspected that britney spears was actually a...(go see the movie and find out)


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ric _
> *Also it probably didn't help that a LOUD cackler was right beside my wife and another in front of us. It really detracted from the movie. *


EXACTLY why I wait for the DVD. I refuse to go to a theater anymore. Besides, my system sounds better anyway.


----------



## Nordug (Aug 6, 2002)

Favorite quote from AP-2:

Fat Bastard: Firs things first! Wheres yoy ****ter! I got a turtle head pokin' out. Ahh, im no jokin, i gotta crap on deck taht could choke a donkey! God im getting all emotional about it!


----------

